# S&W 22a rimfire



## mrsnipy (Nov 14, 2007)

decided to get a 22 autoloader orderd a SW22a 5 1/2 barrel. anyone have one? how do you like or do you dislike it? I got a smoking deal on it and couldnt pass it up, i did however had to pass on a browning buckmark i hope i wont be sorry. 
Bob


----------



## Tactical Tom (Sep 19, 2007)

*OK*

I have a 22A & it shoots pretty good but my buddys buckmark is a lot better  The 22A is ammo picky & needs to be cleaned alot during long periods of constant shooting. But it does a decent job, you can hop popcans around or tree rat hunt or whatever.


----------



## Fastlane225 (Dec 18, 2007)

Got my G/F one and she loves it. It eats up CCI mini-mag HV with no problems at all.


----------



## hopper810 (Jan 30, 2007)

my 22a has been a very good purchase.never any trouble,very accurate.mine shoots fed. bulk pack the best.as far as cleaning i may run a bore snake through it every so often and a couple drops of lube on the rails after 2 or 3 sessions. have shot many bricks through it and no trouble with mine at all.


----------

